# Greetings,



## SAHD101 (Feb 13, 2019)

I’m married almost a decade and have 3 kids. This stuff is work, %100 work and I’m always looking for ways to work smarter, not harder- or confirm the hard part is as smart as it gets.
thanks for letting me hang about and learn.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome @SAHD101. How did you find us?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

SAHD101 said:


> I’m married almost a decade and have 3 kids. This stuff is work, %100 work and I’m always looking for ways to work smarter, not harder- or confirm the hard part is as smart as it gets.
> thanks for letting me hang about and learn.


3 kids ..... you bet it is work. It is a HUGE amount of work. You better open a college 529 plan like right now! Seen the price of college?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

LOL Now that you're a stay at home dad (thinking that's what your name means), you know why stay at home moms complained for years. Some people think it's easy but it isn't. Not only is it hard work, it is just hard. I only did it for a year, and then came to my senses.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

SAHD101 said:


> I’m married almost a decade and have 3 kids. This stuff is work, %100 work and I’m always looking for ways to work smarter, not harder- or confirm the hard part is as smart as it gets.
> thanks for letting me hang about and learn.


SAHD - hats off to you, ma dude. I did it for a few years. Whew! It is SO WORTH IT. But it is hard. Routine was my friend.


----------

